# 4020 Oil Pressure Guage Question



## Joe120 (Jul 17, 2010)

I have a JD4020 that I am working on and I removed the sending unit for the oil pressure light on the dash as it no longer works and I add a 0-100psi manual oil pressure gauge instead. I have this strange problem with it when I start the tractor the gauge will read 60psi at idle, upon increasing the engine speed the gauge will go past 100psi and stay there until the engine warms up to the correct operating temp. When at them it will read 40psi at idle and 80psi at 2000rpm. If you look at the picture you will see where I have it installed, someone else told me to move it to the another plug in the oil gallery and try that. So far I have not been able to do that as I can't seem to get the plug out as the head wants to round off when trying to remove it. I have also tried this on 2 different gauges and I get the same results. I used the plastic line that came with the kit. Wonder will the copper tubing give a different reading? Anyone have any ideas on this as i have never seen this behavior before?

Thanks,
Joey


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

I used to have a 3020. Do you have an operator's manual or tech manual that tells you what the oil pressure limits/operating ranges are? The pressure should be slightly less when the oil is warmed up. If the pressure is within normal limits, whether you have the light or manual guage, what difference does it make? If the lines, (copper vs plastic), are the same, CORRECT 'inside' diameter, the pressures should be the same. If the lines have different diameters, then the pressure at the gauge will be different.


----------



## greasemonkey (Mar 6, 2011)

Has the oil pressure regulator been adjusted ?


----------

